# New Store



## juxt123 (Jan 21, 2008)

Its a 5th concept from the company Abercrombie & Fitch

I'll say no more

Gilly Hicks


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Jan 21, 2008)

wth was that?


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 24, 2008)

Isn't the point of an underwear store to, I dunno, sell underwear? Wtf?


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 24, 2008)

very strange...


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2008)

The nudity caught me off guard but it was fine overall.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think this is a big deal.


----------



## juxt123 (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I don't think this is a big deal._

 
Exactly..A&F Quarterly anyone?

My DM said that once they open up more stores, they are going to put their products online.  But just like with Ruehl, Abercrombie likes to abstain from just throwing their products up online.  Since they put a lot of work into their store's floor layout and design, they want people to come in and experience the store.  They might could've done with out all the boobies, but it's A&F...what do you expect.  They don't expect anyone to expect anything less from them but shocking marketing.  If I was them I wouldn't even care anymore.  People complain about the STUPIDEST stuff when they come in my store.  They complain about a couple kissing on the beach on the gift card as being too racy.  I'm like are you serious?  There's always gonna be a complainer, no matter what.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Feb 3, 2008)

i juust applied to work at Gilly Hicks. i thought the store was really cute


----------

